# Los ninis



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://geo-mexico.com/?p=12545


"Los ninis are young people (aged 15-29) that “ni trabaja, ni estudia” (neither work nor study). They have become the focus of much press attention in the past few years, often accompanied by the phrase “Mexico’s lost generation”.

The figure of 7.3 million will no doubt again be disputed by Mexico’s Secretariats of Education (SE) and of Labor and Social Welfare. In 2011, the Secretariats issued a joint rebuttal of the OECD figure, and claimed that 78% of those reported by OECD as ninis were young married women, with children, who dedicated themselves to home-making."

I found this article interesting. I do see some younger people in downtown SLP apparently on long lunch breaks. I also see young girls/couples with children sitting around the plazas quite often. The ones who have time to answer the INEGI polls.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

That same issue can be observed in some southern European countries along the Mediterranean. Makes you wonder what's the actual culprit - style of life, or 30% unemployment rate ? Very unfortunate, anyhow.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the answer is that there are mor young people than jobs available, bad situation. We have it in France , same in Spain and Italy.. I bet you Greece is not different either.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Not different, at all. Came back from there last week.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know, there are plenty of jobs here in Mexicali. Most businesses are actively hiring. 

Of course, the pay is extremely low...

But any income is better than no income, right?

Still, I know more than a handful of people who look for ways to work as little as possible and still survive. The Nini's I've met here, have mostly been party girls, with children, waiting for someone "que les ponga casa."

Interestingly enough, the local public university here recently launched a campaign where, "Everyone Can Study!" saying that they wouldn't turn away ANY applicant. The pride themselves in the number of students they admit.

I always thought a university was only as good as the quality of students they admitted. 
But hey, nini's don't have an excuse not to study here, if you're severely low income, there's even a drastic fee reduction.


----------



## c.perez (Mar 4, 2016)

*new to this*

well, we always say, theres always work for who ever wants to work.. i think every one at one point in there life has had a low income job but after a while you can grow to a better position in the company or you can take what you learned, and impliment it some where else.. the point is that one should never, at least in the work world, stop to think that your not going anywhere, because again what evere how ever little it is, you can always take it and apply it some where else .. and thats what more often then not hapens in the mentality of young genarations now a days.. dont want to start from the bottom and dont have the idea of growing takes patience.. well just my two cents on this generation NINI


----------

